# Dramafilme-Empfehlung



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen

Bevor jemand den Filmnamensuchethread verlinkt, ich suche nicht nach einem Film mit einer Szene die ich kenne, sondern es geht um Filmempfehlungen. 

Ich suche mal wieder gute Filme, hier mal die Kriterien:



Egal wie alt aber den muss es auf DVD zu kaufen geben. (Kann auch Bluray sein muss aber nicht)
Keine Liebesdramen
Keine Verarschungen von Originalen (wie Date Movie)
Schauspieler sind mir egal
Gute Story ist mir das wichtigste, schöne Effekte sind mir egal
Hier mal eine Liste meiner bisherigen Sammlung in Dramas




Gladiator
Blood Diamond
Braveheart
Gran Torino
Green Mile
Hurricane
J.Edgar
Last Samurai (Oder ist das eher ein Actionfilm?)
No Country for Old Men
Reign over me
Streben nach Glück
Sin City
Verurteilten
Bin gespannt auf eure Vorschläge


----------



## informatrixx (25. Juli 2014)

Jackie Brown

Geht in das Genre: Crime-Drama


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2014)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Jackie Brown
> 
> Geht in das Genre: Crime-Drama


 
Danke für den Tipp  klingt von der Story her recht gut.


----------



## Ceon026 (25. Juli 2014)

8 mm
der Film hat mich auf jedenfall mitgenommen


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2014)

Ceon026 schrieb:


> 8 mm
> der Film hat mich auf jedenfall mitgenommen


 
Naja, es geht so. Die Story ist nicht so ganz mein Geschmack.Trotzdem Danke


----------



## rabe08 (25. Juli 2014)

Hier mal ein paar Klassiker:

Die Farbe des Geldes
Es war einmal in Amerika
Hundstage
Z - Anatomie eines politischen Mordes
Die Hure (Whore)

Nur mal als kleine Auswahl, heute wird "Drama" hinter jedes Popcorn-Machwerk gesetzt... Sei aber vorsichtig, die Dinger haben nix mit Deiner Mainstream-Sammlung zu tun. Ein Tipp wäre natürich noch Frühstück bei Tiffany's. Oft unterschätzt, in Capotes Vorlage ist Holly eindeutig eine Nutte, wenn man das im Hinterkopf hat, wird es ein ganz anderer Film. Außerdem ist das Ende etwas verkitscht, also besser 3 Minuten vor dem (Film-)Ende ausschalten.


----------



## Robstar85 (25. Juli 2014)

- sieben Leben

- ziemlich beste Freunde

- 





> Jackie Brown


 is super


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2014)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Klassiker:
> 
> Die Farbe des Geldes
> Es war einmal in Amerika
> ...


 
Werde mich mal informieren über diese Filme danke dir.



Robstar85 schrieb:


> - sieben Leben
> 
> - ziemlich beste Freunde
> 
> -  is super


 
Werde es mir mal anschauen Danke dir. 

Sieben Leben und Es war einmal in Amerika habe ich sogar, habe es wohl auf meiner Liste auf dem PC übersehen.


----------

